# Suche GSD-File für MLC von Bosch Rexroth zu Siemens über Profinet



## kl.feigling (9 Juli 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen, ich bin sehr neu im Thema Automatisierung und suche eine GSD-Datei um meine MLC der Firma Bosch Rexroth mit einer Siemens S7-300 über ProfiNet zu verbinden. Leider finde ich auf der Herstellerseite http://www.boschrexroth.com/country...ion/indralogic_l10-l15_en/I_O_units/index.jsp nur GSD Datein für Profibus. Vielleicht kann jemand von euch mir die Datei schicken oder einen Link posten.

Danke schon mal für eure Unterstützung. 

Gruß


----------



## kl.feigling (9 Juli 2014)

Nach einem kleinen Anruf bei Bosch Rexroth konnte habe ich den Link zur Datei doch bekommen. 
Für alle die es auch interessiert und ihn nicht sofort finden: http://www.boschrexroth.com/dcc/Vor...DE&VHist=g97568,g96073,p203894&PageID=p150097


----------

